# Own How to Be Single on Blu-ray or DVD on May 24 or Own It Early on Digital HD on May 3!



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> “Great pick for a girls night out”
> 
> Stephen Whitty, New York Daily News
> 
> ...


----------

